# Mixing different aged chickens



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have my first set of 6 pullets that are about 18 weeks old. I've had them about 4-5 weeks. I am thinking of adding 3-4 4 week old hens. Would like to know what people think about this idea?


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Help please?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I've got no experience there.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks kjohnstone. Anyone else?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You can introduce them by sight for a week so they are used to their noises and seeing them in the coop, and then can integrate them. The elders will peck the youngsters away from the food at meal times and even away from the water, but if you have adequate room for them to avoid one another the pecking order will soon restore peace and the youngsters will learn their place. 

Free ranging makes all that exponentially easier because they have more opportunity to socialize in a larger area and can blend as a flock without as much conflict. If you free range, it will all be an easier transition but if coop and run it can be a little problematic at first. The birds should work it out just fine after awhile, though.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Bee.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

During the day I secured my younger pullets in a dog cage outside the run and put the cage in the coop at night. 
I would let them free range during the day supervised.

One they got bigger in size I would let them stay in the run supervised for short amounts of time. I would stretch out the time by several minutes each day.

Soon I was able to keep them in the run and coop all day and secured them at night for another week or so.

I had some pushing around but no real pecking or any injury of any kind.

I now have 3 20 week olds, 2 17 week old living perfectly happy. I have two 6 week old Silkies that are ready to be "crate trained".
They will go into the coop tomorrow.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great ideas I might try the crate. Thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

We group raise and it's never been a problem. The only issue are the dumb guineas. They're so ornery all the time. Lol chicks learn quick to stay clear of them. 

Always introduce in even numbers.


----------

